
The billionaire that dreamed of creating a guns empire - fluxic
http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2016/11/a-billionaires-dreams-of-creating-a-guns-empire.html
======
thinkmassive
For anyone who reads the entire article, it's almost as if Feinberg made a
hedge: either his investment or his patriotism would increase in value,
regardless of the election outcome

------
hga
One note, Remington has never, or at least not for a very long time, been a
particularly high quality gun manufacturer, aside perhaps from their shotguns
(and I don't know about their current quality, only that of the 870 in the
'70s and '80s), e.g. see the Model 700 rifle safety debacle including how they
handled it, so blaming all quality problems on any particular manager brought
in from the outside is not accurate.

Besides well publicized stuff stuff like that, this opinion is based on my
father and grandfather being lefties, and Remington being the most
accommodating company for them for rifles for many decades.

